# Secondary Air Injection



## HunterBink (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey guys not sure if this is the right place to post this, but please go easy on me. This is only my second time posting and I am not sure that the first post went threw. So that's why I am here. I have a 2009 VW Jetta with the 2.5L in it. The check engine light came on saying it was the MAP sensor so I changed what I thought was the MAP sensor about 2 weekends ago, but I drove around with it like this for almost a week. I believe I changed out the wrong sensor though now that I have done more research. I changed the sensor out right under that plastic cover on the top of the engine. So I think I am going to have to get a new sensor for there and then replace the MAP sensor with that one I take out of there because it is brand new. Now my real concern is the secondary air injection was another code that was thrown. When you scan my car it throws the code 2431 Secondary Air Injection Sensor Performance code twice and it also throws the code 2433 Secondary Air Injection Sensor Circuit High code twice. I called my local VW dealer and the guy there told me that he wouldn't be surprised if I don't have a broken wire causing it. When I replaced the MAP sensor I unplugged the battery because I thought I read somewhere that I had to, but it sparked a little when I hooked it back up. I'm just wondering what you guys think and if any of you had this issues and how it can be resolved. I can do all the work myself unless it's going to be a huge job, but I've only owned a VW for about 6 months and I am trying to learn everything I can about it, so my issue is I've never dealt with this system before and I am lost to where to even begin so any input of a solution would be great! Thanks a lot guys !


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

This thread might help: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...iar-with-DTC-P2431-or-secondary-air-injection


----------



## frisbeeguy (Jul 11, 2015)

HunterBink said:


> I unplugged the battery because I thought I read somewhere that I had to, but it sparked a little when I hooked it back up.


Completely normal since you have now "completed the circuit." It's also normal for the steering wheel CEL to come on and you just turn the wheel all the way right and all the way left to get rid of it.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

It seems you changed wrong sensor. 2.5Ls have two pressure sensors, MAP sensor and SAI sensor. You changed SAI sensor although your DTC indicating MAP sensor was faulty. It is located on the intake manifold near throttle valve area. They look similar but part numbers are different.

This is where SAI sensor is located.










Your MAP sensor is located here.


----------

